# hiya



## moderan (Jul 10, 2011)

Used to hang around here...had to go away for a while. Thought I'd say hello to new members. And old ones.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 10, 2011)

Who are you calling old? *hugs!* Hi, Moderan! You've been missed, I'm glad you've come floating back this way. Tell me you've brought recipes?


----------



## moderan (Jul 10, 2011)

I will have recipes. And pictures, and bunnies.


----------



## Baron (Jul 10, 2011)

moderan said:


> I will have recipes. And pictures, and bunnies.



And some input to musicians central?


----------



## Sam (Jul 10, 2011)

There's a sight for sore eyes! 

Welcome back, Moderan. You have been sorely missed.


----------



## moderan (Jul 10, 2011)

Baron said:


> And some input to musicians central?


Perhaps. And thanks, Sam.


----------



## Hawke (Jul 10, 2011)

Heya Mod, so glad you're back! 

Now, what's this about me being old, eh? I'll forgive you for bunny pictures. Just saying.


----------



## moderan (Jul 10, 2011)

Hawke said:


> Heya Mod, so glad you're back!
> 
> Now, what's this about me being old, eh? I'll forgive you for bunny pictures. Just saying.


Who said you were old? Y'all trying on the footwear? *rolls eyes*
Those who _are_ old know who they are
Me being one of them.
And just for you, Dammit and Bettie playing tag:


----------



## Hawke (Jul 10, 2011)

The bunnykids! Aww, I've honestly missed them.

Okay, so the "old" part is forgiven. For now. I'm sure I'll be needing another bunnykid pic fix soon, though, so keep the pics handy.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome back Moderan!


----------



## moderan (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi. Don't believe I know you. Greetings and Solicitations, Jinxi.


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 11, 2011)

Greetings Moderan 

No we have not met, I joined in your absent period


----------



## Nickie (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome back!


Nickie


----------



## Demonic_Angel (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome back then. Hopefully you enjoy it enough to stick around


----------



## moderan (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello people. I'll be around every now and then. I don't get very far from my desk as I am attached by the nose to an airhose. Pleased to meetcha.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 11, 2011)

Not how I would have chosen to tether you to your desk but I'm glad you'll be here.


----------



## moderan (Jul 12, 2011)

*thinks furiously, eyes blinking*
*looks at Foxee suspiciously*
"Watcha mean by dat?" he asks innocently.


----------



## alanmt (Jul 12, 2011)

welcome back!


----------



## moderan (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks, Alan.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 12, 2011)

Greetings from a genuine oldie, I spotted your name in new posts and thought "Oh I wonder what Moderan's reading ,,, WAIT A MINUTE!!!". Checked your posts and see you have been posting since yesterday, there were cancelled trains yesterday and I got home too late to log on. Excellent to see you, and the bunnies. You will see a couple of new faces besides Jinxi, we have some good new staff and members.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh it's so good to see you here, mod. Don't be such a stranger!  I'm lookin' forward to those bunny pics and recipes.


----------



## moderan (Jul 12, 2011)

Olly Buckle said:


> Greetings from a genuine oldie, I spotted  your name in new posts and thought "Oh I wonder what Moderan's reading  ,,, WAIT A MINUTE!!!". Checked your posts and see you have been posting  since yesterday, there were cancelled trains yesterday and I got home  too late to log on. Excellent to see you, and the bunnies. You will see a  couple of new faces besides Jinxi, we have some good new staff and  members.


Sorry you came late to the party, Ollie. I saved some horses doovers for you. I posted an item I'm reading a bit ago. And hi.


Gumby said:


> Oh it's so good to see you here, mod. Don't be such a stranger!  I'm lookin' forward to those bunny pics and recipes.


I've never been stranger. Take my word for it. Recipes tomorrow (today? *muses, puzzled, as it is 6:30 in the ayem*). Cheesecake and mango/pineapple salsa for starters. Different dishes, though the salsa would be ok with cheesecake if served in the proper company. And hi


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi--looking forward to reading your work.   Love the bunnies....Peace...Jul


----------



## moderan (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi. Pleased to meetcha.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 12, 2011)

Food! You posted food! I'm so relieved to have you back (along with your bunnies and recipes) I can't even tell you.


----------



## moderan (Jul 12, 2011)

I did, I did. More food to come...and bunnies. And little tiny birdies.


----------



## Futhark (Jul 12, 2011)

How ironic. I remember you, moderan. I came floating through here about a year ago, stayed for about a month, and then suddenly lost all access to the internet. Now I have mah internetz back, and you're back, too! 

It's like nothing ever changed. 

I guess I can't jump on the "welcome back" wagon, since I've only been here a couple hours, myself. But still... good to see a familiar... ah... avatar.


----------



## moderan (Jul 12, 2011)

Greetings. I remember you as well. Good crits.


----------



## candid petunia (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello there. I joined in your absence too. Welcome back to WF anyway.


----------



## moderan (Jul 13, 2011)

Greetings.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 14, 2011)

What can I say? It's all been said.


----------

